# Barnett Cobra OR Pro Diablo???



## AJT

Hey all, been a while....

I have recently been making some more of my own slingshots and have been becoming a little more experianed at making them , and as a result of shooting "home made" slingshts my wrist has also been getting more used to shooting them as well (which is a bonus).

I have been shooting a lot of airgun lately and so I have not really had as much time to shoot slingshots, though to spark my interest in catapults a litle further I have recently bought a Barnett Diablo,and I love it.

The Diablo does very well compared to my other two "commercial" slingshots, (the Daisy p51,laser hawk), and so I am very impressed. And so I am now hooked once mre lol. Soooo as a resul of enjoying the Diablo, I am now loking at getting anoher barnett slinshot, though I am choosing between the Cobra, and the pro Diablo,so any feedback/advice would be very much appreciated in helping me go about my decision.

Please share your experiances with the two slingshots to give me a rough Idea to as which one would suit me the best.

I will be using it for hunting/target practice.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## bleachbone

my personal preference is the pro diablo 2


----------



## hunterich

I started using the Cobra and don't recommend it, for the money i'd suggest using fish's catapults at huntercatapults.co.uk.
I've got the Ergo2 and love it, friend of mine has the brown hunter and loves that, the bands are so powerful, lovely catapults for hunting, he also makes a target shooter and these are in the same price range as barnetts but are better.


----------



## hunterich

The bands aren't any different on the barnetts so if you did get another barnett then you'd be wasting your money. As for the sight on the front you cannot see it when shooting and is no use what so ever. Keep your barnett and go for something different.


----------



## AJT

hunterich said:


> The bands aren't any different on the barnetts so if you did get another barnett then you'd be wasting your money. As for the sight on the front you cannot see it when shooting and is no use what so ever. Keep your barnett and go for something different.


Cheers m8,

Well I went to the local shooting/hunting store today and I saw that they had some recently shipped in (Suanders Sr7's) , just wondering if they would be ok for hunting.As I live in New Zealnad, it will most likely be a little bit of a hassle getting a forum vendors slingshot shipped in from the states or the UK. So I will just have to go with what we have over here in NZ for starters. And from what I have read, Suanders are pretty well made aren't they??

I have read a lot of reviews on the net regarding Barnett cobras and Pro Diablo's, and they all seem to be commenting on how "cool" they look lol, rather than their actual performance. In my opinion I do not really see how you can really have a sight on commercial slingshots, when you do not really "aim" a slingshot like you would with a gun (if you see what I mean).

Anyway thankyou all for the advice, you have helped me save some $$

AJ


----------



## NaturalFork

Saunders are incredible. Better than barnett in my opinion. Too bad they didnt have any of the falcon 2 models with flat bands.


----------



## hawk2009

My first slingshot was the pro diablo they look very nice and they shoot well,But I dont see the point in buying something so big and bulky when pocket shooters do just as well.If you want to put it on the mantlepeice on show as somekind of ornament why not if you want some thing functional take anywhere with the same or more power buy a pocket shooter,their really is no need for all the bulk associated with the diablo.and those replacement barnett tubes cost a fortune and dont last.


----------



## josh_turier

i used to use barnett slingshot but they're just not very good, dankung cougars ,desinged by joerg sprave btw, are a lot better although a different style, also changing bands on a barnett is a pain whereas on a cougar it takes seconds., they're also more accurate and powerful. so yeah for about £25 you can get a cougar which is a lot better


----------



## AJT

Ok cheers guys,seems like the barnetts off the list









So now it is between the Saunders sr7, and the trumark FSX-fo (which I have recently discovered in the same store !!) , please no more suggestions , I am truly getting a little bombarded here and confused !! lol

Both reviews for the Sr7 and the FX fo are very good so I am truly stuck, some help in deciding would be great.

I will be purchasing a vendor sling later on this year hopefully, though now it is between the two commercial models I have previously mentioned.

The bands on the two slingshot models do no really matter too much because I will be putting on my own custom made hunting tubes (like with all my catapults).....so it all comes down to the structure of the catapult, features and the quality.

Cheers
AJ


----------



## BunnyBlaster

they are all about the same just different design handles but the frames are barely different,probably the best commercial slingshot would be dankung .


----------



## studer1972

Trumark tubes pull smooth and hit hard. I like their tubes better than Barnett's. I haven't tried Saunders' tubes, but their slingshots are top notch. Slingshots like the Pro Diablo 2 and Falcon 2 are nice, but they are bulky. They are very sturdy and shoot well, but are more awkward to carry. The main difference between Trumark forks and Saunders forks is that Saunders are made of steel, while Trumark are aluminum. I really like my Trumark FS-1 and FSX-FO, I really like Trumark's tubes. I haven't tried really heavy bands on either of my Trumarks, but I have heard they can bend with extreme bands or tubes. Either manufacturer will give you a top notch fork. Good luck and happy shooting.


----------



## Mudd Creek

Honestly the Barnett Diablo Pro and Cobra are built on the same platform for the most part. They are essentially all built off of the regular Diablo.


Barnett Diablo Pro - Has the Stabilizers added to it and a sight on the arm
Barnett Cobra - Has a longer sight that comes off the front and has the Power Band on it.

You would probably be happy with either one, but I doubt you would notice a huge difference. You could always upgrade the band to a power band on the diablo pro.

I am a big fan of the Trumark Slingshots though and I think you would do well with the FSX-2000, but honestly my favorite is the Trumark FS-1 because it is simple to use and folds up.


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff

if you are choosing between the cobra and the pro diablo, it is based off what you want

Cobra- Has more powerful bands and the sight is pointless and i still havent figured out how to use the sight on mine. and it looks clout.

Pro Diablo- Has a sight that actually works but built to shoot smaller ammo and has stabilizers that are actually removable unlike the fake stabilizer on the cobra.

Personally, i recommend the Pro diablo. It costs a bit more but seems better. I only found out about the pro diablo after i bought my cobra and went online to their website.


----------



## Cjw

Wouldn't buy either. Your better off buying a slingshot from Simple Shot or Pocket Predator. Much better and more versatile. Plus way better customer support if you need it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blue Raja

This thread, started in March 2011, shows how much our hobby has evolved in 8 years. Wire framed slingshots are now a quaint novelty and most everyone shoots some sort of ergo.

Can any of the forum members who were active "back in the day" provide us with some perspective on slingshots of 2011?


----------



## Cjw

Cjw said:


> Wouldn't buy either. Your better off buying a slingshot from Simple Shot or Pocket Predator. Much better and more versatile. Plus way better customer support if you need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

